# Bucket List of Slot Cars



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I would like to see a thread where we put down our bucket list of slot cars, meaning the cars we would like to own before we kick the bucket. Speaking for myself, my bucket list would contain an original Aurora batmobile, an original Mach1 Mustang and an original creation by Bill Hall!

What is yours?

Old Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

a Tomy Taka-Q Toyota.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are people that DON'T have the toys they desire?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Heres my partial list.........................*

My list, in no particular order.......

T Jet Riviera
T Jet Batmobile
T Jet Black Beauty
Anything lit up by *slotcarman12078* :thumbsup:
T Jet MEV '67 Ford MkIV LeMans Winner
Tyco #2 Wrangler 
Tyco #2 MGD Stocker
Mead 37 Ford Sedan


Thats it.................for now :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

In no particular order.....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow, this is a great idea for a thread. In no particular order:

Original Auroras:
Vibe Thunderbird 
Vibe Country Squire 
Tjet Falcon 
Tjet Lincoln Continental 
Tjet Corvette or Jag in any CANDY color
Tjet Firebird in red
Tjet Alfa Romeo
Tjet AMX (NOT the Tuff Ones versions, the standard Tjet with twin stripes)
Tjet Mach 1 in medium blue to replace the one I sold many years ago
Tuff Ones Lola
Tuff Ones Cheetah
Tuff Ones Firebird (have one but it's really trashed)
Tuff Ones Camaro ( " " " )
Tuff Ones Ferrari
Tjet Good Humor truck
XLerators Camaros/Firebirds (have the white Camaro and yellow Firebird)
XLerators Cougar
AFX Chevelle Stocker #29 (preferably Pepsi colors)
AFX Javelin Trans Am # 21
AFX Matador Fastback #5 in red/white/blue
AFX '57 Corvette Convertible (had it as a kid, no idea where it went)
AFX Datsun 510
AFX Ferrari Daytona Coupe
AFX VW Thing
AFX Blazer
AFX Caprice police car (blue/orange State Police version, looks like old NY State Police)
Tyco S Thunderbird
Tyco S Grand Prix
Tycopro Iso Grifo
Tycopro Datsun 240Z
Lionel Rolls Royce/Bentley
Atlas Buick station wagon
Atlas Oldsmobile Starfire
Marx Thunderbird (the version BEFORE the AML version)
HO Detroit Pontiac Grand Prix

For the most part, I'm happy to have one of a particular casting in any color--I don't need to have every color made. To me, a turquoise Falcon is just as cool as a yellow Falcon. On certain cars, though, the color or paint scheme makes the car (for example, I think the #29 AFX Chevelle Stocker looks very different from the #17).

methinks this thread is a great starting point for some trade activity...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Just to clean my plate*



old blue said:


> I would like to see a thread where we put down our bucket list of slot cars, meaning the cars we would like to own before we kick the bucket. Speaking for myself, my bucket list would contain an original Aurora batmobile, an original Mach1 Mustang and an original creation by Bill Hall!
> 
> What is yours?
> 
> Old Blue


Wow Blue! I'm honored and deeply humbled to be considered on yer bucket list.

That's VERY high praise indeed.

My list would be to complete all the customs and restos I've already started, mocked up or stalled... and to continue collecting pieces from the HT membership... until the hammer drops.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*As a custom builder and collector I can only say this...*

From a custom builders prospective I can only hope to get more customs. Which ones they are...I don't know? They are not even built yet. 

I have lots of customs from HT trades in my collection from Bill, Nuther, Joez, Slotcarman, Wes, Coach, Win, rr, Doba, Greg Gipe, tjetjim, tjetracer, NTX,Gearbuster, Hilltop, kiwi, Ed, Video Jimmy, Neal and a few more I'm not sure who built.

These are mine forever so, I would just like to be able to trade more here to get more cool HT traded cars. Unfortunatly I need to sell alot of my customs right now to keep my head above water. Will NEVER sell any cars I have got in trade from my Hobby Talk friends....NEVER!!

Well I have a bunch of bodies by Dash (Dan), Tom Stumpf, Bruce Gavins, Greg Gipe, ho john, myself and others (you know who you are) that will be turned into customs someday. 

Some Customs to keep and some to send away. Even I won't know which is which untill they are finished. They decide themselves kinda. If they make it to my case they are safe...for a little bit anyways. 

My motto is that if you build a custom for someone here on HT and part of you wants to keep it then, you have built someones bucket list car. I don't care If I get a car in trade that isn't perfect as long as there heart and soul was poured into the build. With Ed it is Blood and Guts...LOL

On another note the HO scaled Hoover Damn Yankee built me....now that is my bucket for landscape. 

Jim thanks for letting me borrow you rock molds. Will get to landcaping this Winter. Don't worry I will send them back.

Mike King sent me a mini version of my prized Godzilla figure....man it's like they shrunk mine exactly.....I need to paint it the same someday with my airbrush. Thanks Everyone!!

I suppose another AFX Lola or Two wouldn't hurt....oh yeah!

Bob...no names were changed to protect the innocent...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi , i'm Bubba 123...
just got on yesterday........
I have several of the red jeep bodys NOS....

got anything 2 trade ??? ;-)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bucket list? Man, if it gets dicey I'm gettin on ebay before it's too late.

I kinda like most any blue or green t jets,

so an original blue Mach 1 is high on the list.

vibe Ford pickup and County Squire.
Any vibe in its original box, where it reads "HO scale motor powered vehicle"
T jet Torino, green or white
As many examples of Alfa Romeo slots as Alfaslot - Greg Gipe - has ever made!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Thought this list would be a little shorter, until I got my books out. Guess I'll have to stick around for awhile. To many cars, never enough money.

AURORA 32 FORD PICKUP - Traded mine for AMX when I was a kid...DUH! If I had to pick just one off this list, it would be this one. But, I wouldn't kick any of them out of bed for eating crackers.

AURORA 67 FORD GALAXIE XL500
AURORA 67 CAMARO #1 blue & yellow "tuff one"
AURORA 67 CAMARO "xlerators" (any)
AURORA O-GAUGE cars (any)
AURORA INT. Truck Tractor
AURORA INT. Tow Truck
TYCO US-1 ALLIED trailer
TYCO US-1 BORDEN trailer
TYCO US-1 DUPONT trailer
TYCO US-1 DOH Dump Truck
TYCO OUTLAW cars
TYCO STOMPER Trucks
TYCO BANSHEE ATVs
TYCO ROUGH RIDERS
TYCO MAZDA RX-7 AKIA #7
TYCO #7 COCA-COLA LUMINA
TYCO JOE TAZMAN car w/air dam
TYCO FEX-EX VAN
TYCO TURBO TRAIN Chessie System
TYCO ULTIMATE FIRE CHIEF
MARCHON MONSTER TRUCKS
AFX 55 CHEVY white w/red flames
AFX Flatbed trailer w/covered load
AFX REBEL CHARGER
AFX 6 WHEEL ELF Formula
AFX MODEL "A" FORD PANEL Orange


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Like many of you, my original collection got abducted by agencies unknown while I was away from home. Replacing the original stuff would be pretty hard. Several guys make awesome replicas of the old school stuff and that is perfectly cool for the most part. Anyway, here is the list for me:

Complete set of Aurora Wild Ones
Complete set of Aurora Tough Ones _(Got an ebay *NOS* Ford GT but don't remember the rear wheel wells being quite that large...)_
Tyco Pro Lamborghini Miura
Slim Line McLaren _(got a couple that were beat like a mule...)_
Glastech Corvette, S10 and Dodge Van
HT member originals
Actually build one myself :freak:

I am way lucky to already have four HT originals from VideoJimmy, SCMan, Roadrunner and Mr. Zilla. :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

I just want all the cars i love to be had in my favorite color..... orange !!!

Bear :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I want to add a fray tuned tjet to my list.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

hefer said:


> TYCO JOE TAZMAN car w/air dam


 This car was a prototype and was borrowed so it could be photographed for the Tyco book. You can cross this one off your wish list.

Joe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Where to Start???*

Based on what others have already stated here: I can't die based on my slot car bucket list. I'll never get it all together, so I get to live forever:freak: But, like Bill, I'd like to get the project desk cleared and complete, I'd like to have a real rendition of a Chevy Lumina stock car (that's on the project desk too), front engine rail dragster from the 60's era, Anything the HT creativity team has built (too many to list) and a handful of those cars I had before life caught up. Of the collectble stuff, a 6-wheel elf in blue and white, a Tyco Patrick STP in dark blue, and my unicorn, an AFX Porsche 510K Yellow with blue stripes Sunoco:thumbsup:

Forgot one...Racing Legends 1958 Scarab Resin Kit in HO

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

65 Skylark GS

69 GS Convertable

29 or so model A pick up


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I don't if I have a bucket list of cars I want. I think I'd be more interested in having some of you guys to come & live in Missouri with me and working for 2 months painting, decaling, & customizing cars. 
I thought about kidnapping Hilltop when he was here, but his wife would've missed him & you guys would've noticed his absence from the board. LOL
--Fordcowboy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Road trip to Hannibal! Road trip to Hannibal! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Playcraft/Aurora original vehicles
HOD Grand Prix
early Marx vehicles


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tycopro Petty and Allison cars


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

resinmonger - I will save a place for you at the head table when it comes time for supper. --fcb


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Tyco '57 Chevy Flip Nose
Tyco '55 Nomad Flip Nose
AFX '57 Corvette Hardtop
Tyco '32 ford Competition Roadster


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

any riggen, cobramite and marchon monster truck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

440 Tyco Olds stocker.
Orange and white Tyco TR-x Camaro's
Any of the Wrangler cars Tyco
Skoal Harry Gant Tyco
STP indy car Tyco
Any of the Indy cars up to 1994 Tyco
Us-1 complete set

I know it's a large list but these are cars I've been working on since 8 years ago.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi, i'm new here; Bubba 123.......
on U'r "Bucket" list, U said U were looking 4 "Wrangler-Cars".. CJ-7's ???

if so, i have a RED w/Blue top in NOS Cond. ..
YES it has the lighted chassis......
i've talked 2 ; "Plymouth 71" on a trade or 2... 
so ; "U GOT TRADE"..??? ;-0
thanks...
Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

OOPPss me thinks me pushed the wrong buttons again...
message w/ 4 [email protected] ....

but, as long as I "Goofed", i'm willing to TRADE some "Toys" if anyone else is...
hope this isn't poor 'Et-y-quit", i'm NOT comp./Forum savy yet....

Face-book confuses the HECK out of Me  

Bubba 123


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I only have one slot car on my list.

A red Bauer Ferrari 250 Lusso on a Tyco 440X2 narrow chassis.









__________________


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That's Purdy!*



SuperFist said:


> I only have one slot car on my list.
> 
> A red Bauer Ferrari 250 Lusso on a Tyco 440X2 narrow chassis.
> 
> ...


but ....but....it sez powered by Tomy!

... frankly I could care less what it's by.

just add it to my list!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LOVE that Ferrari !!! ;-)


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I want all the cars my mom threw away after I briefly lost interest in them!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> but ....but....it sez powered by Tomy!
> 
> ... frankly I could care less what it's by.
> 
> just add it to my list!


Yes I seen that.
The one in the pic I posted looks like it's on a black Turbo chassis and it does say Tomy.

One of my friends at the track has a red Bauer Ferrari Lusso and it's on a Tyco X2 chassis.
I'll have to take some pictures of his.

* I just don't want people to know/think I'm mentally retarded.

















__________________


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang that Ferrari is sharp. resin casters take note: Matchbox/Lesney made a version of that car that fits perfectly on a Tjet/AFX long wheelbase chassis. i see them at flea markets/toy shows all the time, usually in green with wire wheels. i have a couple myself. this is just sitting on a M/T chassis, not mounted or anything:





































i'd be more than willing to donate one of mine for the cause. :wave:

ok, sorry, threadjack over. i figured it wasn't too far to stray if it helped a fellow slothead attain a bucket list car...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

By golly I had that Matchbox as a runt. Thanx for jogging my memory Rick!

We gotta commision Greg Gipe to produce that baby! She's made to order.

...er maybe the Bob and Tom show?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thread Hijacking*

Bad Dawg Slot Cars at Trax Hobbies has a resin body kit for $9.99.

*Ferrari Lusso - Slot Car Body Resin - Tyco*
http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/ferrari-lusso-slot-body-resin-tyco-p-149.html









__________________


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! Thanx.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperFist said:


> Bad Dawg Slot Cars at Trax Hobbies has a resin body kit for $9.99.
> 
> *Ferrari Lusso - Slot Car Body Resin - Tyco*
> http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/ferrari-lusso-slot-body-resin-tyco-p-149.html
> ...




That Bruce is amazing!!!

I guess within a month we will all have a red Ferarri in our collections!! 

I been sitting on an order for a while now while waiting for him to finish the Buick GS and that sweet Cougar then im gonna place it. Guess I have to add a couple of Ferrari's now!!!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Any car by Bauer but in particular the trucks and among them the Magirus fire engine and the wrecker.
And there are still the Batmobil and the Black Beauty and I don't mind whether they are Aurora, Dash or RRR.
Still got my original Corgi ones. 
Btw did any one noticed that the Corgi Batmobil is based on the comic version and not on the film one? I have Corgi Junior one as well and I am still toying with the idea to put it into resin. We'll see.

Mario


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

dash batmobile ???.... Dash Green Hornet ???.
wha U got's fer "Trade"???
insert evil maniacle laughing here.
Bubba 123


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love to see these 2:

1969 Buick Sport Wagon with the glass roof
1970 Olds Vista Cruiser with the same glass roof.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah maybe even cars from the 30's & 40's ..... sedans & coupes w/ B cool on T-Jet chassis.... or some odd-ball European cars of the 50's & 60's as well


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

think of 'ol time "Mobster" chase racing ;-)


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*BMW M1's*

#5 green and orange 
#9 red Valvoline

these are on my list.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bubba 

what's on your mind as being fer trade. I could offer Faller bodies but I don 't think that'll do much good.

Mario


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I actually have a notebook with pictures, discriptions, and listings of former EBAY sales(for "current" values) for each vehicle I don't have in my collection. It is now "down" to 104 different vehicles: 1 Vib, 3 T-Jets, 1 "O" gauge, 1 XLerator, 9 AFX-M/T's, 12 Tomys, 79 or so Tycos, 10 or so Life-Likes{new releases just came out}, and a few of the newer Auto World releases. I know there are a few real "oddities" I'll never attain, but the list is a "work in progress".
Maybe I should post a few here and MAYBE someone might have something to sell or trade......


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's my list:

from the Tyco's:
#43 Blue/Red Road Runner (the gold/red Allison car is getting lonely)
#3 Lumina Earnhardt w/ airdam
#27 Lumina w/ airdam
#2 Lumina w/ airdam and wo/ airdam

AFX:
#43 Red Road Runner
#11 Gold Charger
#11 Copper Charger
#11 Lime w/ red lettering Charger
#23 Porsche 917-10K Can Am (Rc Cola car)
Bre Sugar Daddy
Red Lola T-330
Blue Lola T-330
Citibank 6 wheel Elf
Citizens 6 wheel Elf
#8 Faller Polifac F-5000
#1 Faller AMS racing F-5000
Blue Esses Tissot
Candy Tyrell
#7 Fluorescent Watson Formula 1

Don't even get me started on Hot Wheels....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba
> 
> what's on your mind as being fer trade. I could offer Faller bodies but I don 't think that'll do much good.
> 
> Mario


what chassis fit Faller's ?? ( i'm a dunce :-?)
as 4 trade, U guys KNOW w/ U'r stuff is really worth....
B honest w/ Me on trades, & i'll do the same ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> what chassis fit Faller's ?? ( i'm a dunce :-?)
> as 4 trade, U guys KNOW w/ U'r stuff is really worth....
> B honest w/ Me on trades, & i'll do the same ;-)


love the Faller Body's, but if chassis/parts are not easy 2 come by & $$$$.....................................................


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm thinking,I'm thinking.Al the O=gauge cars I sold.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

T-jet chassis fit Faller bodies, or at least many of them. I put a JL chassis on the Faller tank truck and it fit perfectly. Faller made some beautiful cars and their t-jets chassis were much faster then Aurora's. Bigger Arms. I have a few Porsche's that SCREAM down the track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> I'm thinking,I'm thinking.Al the O=gauge cars I sold.




Oh Tom... how long ago did you sell em?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> love the Faller Body's, but if chassis/parts are not easy 2 come by & $$$$.....................................................


ok, "IF" the bodies U have w/ FIT a T-Jet.............

what U got ;-) ????


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> T-jet chassis fit Faller bodies, or at least many of them. I put a JL chassis on the Faller tank truck and it fit perfectly. Faller made some beautiful cars and their t-jets chassis were much faster then Aurora's. Bigger Arms. I have a few Porsche's that SCREAM down the track.


thanks 4 info ;-)



Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> what chassis fit Faller's ?? ( i'm a dunce :-?)
> as 4 trade, U guys KNOW w/ U'r stuff is really worth....
> B honest w/ Me on trades, & i'll do the same ;-)


IF the bodies U have w/ FIT T-Jet Chassis.....
wha' U "GOT's" ??? ;-)


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bubba

I have to check what fits. Probably a 911 or Merc 280 or 904 or Ferrari GTO.
Faller's have like the T's two wheelbases but slightly shorter then their counterpart. The long one is in between the 2 Tjet ones. In addition the rear screw post is longer as the mounting on the engine is further down. 
I'll check.

Mario 

BTW some new Model Motoring like the GTO sit better on the Faller engine wheelbase wise.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba
> 
> I have to check what fits. Probably a 911 or Merc 280 or 904 or Ferrari GTO.
> Faller's have like the T's two wheelbases but slightly shorter then their counterpart. The long one is in between the 2 Tjet ones. In addition the rear screw post is longer as the mounting on the engine is further down.
> ...


hi Mario,
ok, just don't want to get something i CAN'T get a chassis for :-(.....
can U send pics. of the 1's U find that w/ work & conditions???

private email; [email protected] (i'm comp. impaired on how these sites work :-/)

my private email is OPEN 2 ANYONE here @ H/T ;-)
Bubba
aka (Pete Perry)


----------

